

First Detailed Photos of Atoms  - edw519
http://insidescience.org/research/first_detailed_photos_of_atoms

======
yan
Hey! "The pictures, soon to be published in the journal Physical Review B,
show the detailed images of a single carbon atom's electron cloud, taken by
Ukrainian researchers at the Kharkov Institute for Physics and Technology in
Kharkov, Ukraine. " I was born in Kharkov! Never see it mentioned anywhere, so
this was a surprise.

------
kingkawn
Beautiful images.

